# favourite band(s)



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 27, 2004)

this topic has prolly been done a million times before but im gunna do it anyway 
my favourite bands include Anti-Flag,NOFX,AFI,frenzal rhomb,rage against the machine, Blink 182, Jimi Hendrix, Eric Clapton, Guttermouth,Strung out,strike Anywhere,Sum41,authority zero, descendants,hot water music,pennywise,milencolin and i used to love metallica but since the new album you take another look at them 
now how about you!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ricko (Apr 27, 2004)

metallica, korn, limp bizkit, kiss ac/dc, guns and roses, red hot chilli peppers, blink 182, offsprings first 2-3 cds, tool and pennywise


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Any type of hardcore metal, stuff like that. The Butterfly Effect is absolutely excellent, love deftones, fear factory, mudvayne and plenty more. I love Bob Marley, John Butler, Jack Johnson, sublime, Ben Harper. I HATE all comercially produced pop crap that requires no talent and is writen on a computer program in 20 mins. I also hate 'yo nigga' crap 

My fav songs atm are probably Bon Jovi's cover of Knockin on heavens door, Ben Harpers cover of the drugs dont work, Jammin and cover of Marijuana By Bob Marley and Master of Puppets, Nothing else matters, and hero of the day by Metallica


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 27, 2004)

Matallica is my all time favourite but as porphyriacus01 said there new album is not up to there old standard 
i also like Guns and roses ac/dc rammstien nickleback lots more but these at the top of the list
cheers mick


----------



## basketcase (Apr 27, 2004)

audioslave
ratm
green day
system of a down
the living end
a perfect circle
foo fighters
nirvana
slayer

prolly forgotten some


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

Slayer rock


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll just look up at my CD collection and rattle of same bands...

A Perfect Circle*
AFI*
Manson*
Metallica*
Pink Floyd
Tism*
Tool*
RATM
Ramones
GNR
Dead Kennedys**
Misfits
Danzig
Sparta
Mars Volta*
ATDI*
Deftones*
The Doors
Zeppelin

*Seen live
**Saw Jello Biafra live.


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 27, 2004)

I forgot to put
A perfect circle
RHCP
The Ramones
ac/dc
guns and roses
sex pistols
jack johnson
john butler trio


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 27, 2004)

Sxe , 
did you see Metallica on there last tour to brisbane? I missed out all tickets were sold out cause i was to slow


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 27, 2004)

Nup, 1998. They've gone downhill, a lot.


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 27, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> Sxe ,
> did you see Metallica on there last tour to brisbane? I missed out all tickets were sold out cause i was to slow



I got a Ticket to the sydney show but i had a change of mind and sold it


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

A hell of a lot. St Anger sucked. No Solo's they have the best guitarist in the world and all they use is power chords :S


----------



## angelrose (Apr 27, 2004)

Basically anything on triple m, all the old and new rock.
Fave band of the moment is evenecence (spelling)


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 27, 2004)

> A hell of a lot. St Anger sucked


yes it certainly is not up to there standard but i still listen to it in the car 
i loved master of puppets and black


----------



## Springherp (Apr 27, 2004)

Primus
Incubus
RHCP
RATM
A perfect circle
Audioslave
CKY
AC/DC
and of corse who can forget Michael Jackson.


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 27, 2004)

sprinherp said 


> and of corse who can forget Michael Jackson


i had till you mentioned him Lol


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 27, 2004)

Triple J kicks Triple M's ****!


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 27, 2004)

triple j has better music but triple m has the comedy


----------



## regenold (Apr 27, 2004)

metallica
blink
gunners
peppers
mudvayne
deftones
drowning pool
sum 41
penny wise
butterfly efect
nickel back
limp bizkit
and most others like that


----------



## Hickson (Apr 27, 2004)

Abba,
The Beatles
Paul McCartney
Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick, and Tich
Manfred Mann
Billy Fury
Weird Al Yankovic
Barron Knights
David Bowie
Brian Cadd
Chuck Mangione
Herb Alpert
and most stuff by Vanda and Young


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 27, 2004)

linkin park
korn
metallica
blink 182
nickleback
u2
the living end
evanescence


----------



## NoOne (Apr 27, 2004)

Pinkie knows what the go is..... go jjj.


----------



## snakehunter (Apr 27, 2004)

bring on the metal!!!
metallica, slipknot, soulfly, sepultura, mudvayne, machine head, sevendust, korn, static-x, fear factory, ill nino, segression, cryogenic, kyser, deftones, kittie, otep, sunk loto, old superheist, system of a down, drowning pool, coal chamber, disturbed, papa roach, psi kore, spineshank, the list goes on..


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

ohhh another TBE fan Reg!! go mate!


----------



## Nicole (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah! What Pinkie said!


----------



## womas4me (Apr 27, 2004)

milli vanilli, boy george, paul ankha, wham, village people, vanilla ice, NWA, michael bolton, rick astley, kenny g, anything with pan flutes, shirley basset, john english, LRB, any band from NZ, michael buble, HI-5, wiggles, nicky webster, all the boy bands, guy sebastian, hair, 5, S2S, richard marx, george michael, dave dobson, any god band, glen campbell,


----------



## Springherp (Apr 27, 2004)

spot on the money womas


----------



## NoOne (Apr 27, 2004)

Womas your a bit different mate  i think it's the first time i've seen NWA and Michael Bolton in the same sentence lol.

Any band from NZ! You like 30 odd foot of grunt!

Have you heard they Frenzal Romb song Russel Crows band?


----------



## Nicole (Apr 27, 2004)

Womas! You legend - I nearly wet myself! Best laugh in ages. 

Check these out:


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 27, 2004)

LMAO yeh kenny g rocks the house woma 
and 30 odd foot of grunt :roll: 
frenzal rhomb gives them a good stab


----------



## Nicole (Apr 27, 2004)

More


----------



## NoOne (Apr 27, 2004)

Just to clear up i don't like 30 odd foot of grunt. Honest.

I am a big White Stripes fan though.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 27, 2004)

Are they yours Nicole? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Nicole (Apr 27, 2004)

..and last but not least..


----------



## womas4me (Apr 27, 2004)

how about rock steady crew. saw them on rage the other morning. in the age where chics having mullets was cool


----------



## dobermanmick (Apr 27, 2004)

Is that your special collection Nicole ?


----------



## Nicole (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes NoOne I am the proud owner of this fine collection.
Now who wants to party at my place? 

Just kiding you'd be dissapointed when you got here to find that Devastatin' Dave and Tino were no where to be found amongst our vinyl...


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 27, 2004)

dobermanmick said:


> > A hell of a lot. St Anger sucked
> 
> 
> yes it certainly is not up to there standard but i still listen to it in the car



......can't be bothered getting it out of the stacker hey? :lol: :lol: 

I didn't realise Perfect Circle was so well known?
That's got to be one of my fav bands.

-Iron Maiden -pi**ed off they're not touring here for the Dance of Death Tour! 
-Metallica - old stuff (definately not St.Pissweak)
-Megadeth
-Def Leppard
-Pantera
-Slipknot (ahh Slipknot, what can I say?)
-AC/DC (seen more times than I care to mention)
-Van halen (not Sammy *Fag*gar!)
-Faith no More
-Ozzy Osbourne
-Evanesence
-Hatebreed etc,etc.....

.....then there's all the soft stuff...

-Coldplay
-Roachford
-Sunscream

.... let's leave it at that, I'm a typical Gemini!! I love everything from Speed Metal to gardening! :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## womas4me (Apr 27, 2004)

vinyl is the go. so much better sound comes from vinyl.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm blown away Nicole, you don't look 60 in your avatar! Ha, ha, ha, hee, hee, hee


----------



## glacey (Apr 27, 2004)

A Perfect Circle
Marilyn Manson
Rammstein
NIN
VAST
Fear Factory
Korn


----------



## Hickson (Apr 28, 2004)

Nicole,

you got a great collection of classic crap. Love the hair on the McKeithers!


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Apr 28, 2004)

SlipKnot
KillSwitch Engage
36 CrazyFists
downthesun
Fear Factory
Static-X
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Mushroomhead
MudVayne
Misfits
Deftones
Alkaline Trio
3rd Strike
SoulFly
Sepultura (Max Cavalera days)
MurderDolls
Machine Head
Blood Has Been Shed
Six Feet Under
Cannibal Corpse
Cradle Of Filth
Deicide
Morbid Angel
Slayer
Nailbomb

The list goes on...

KrimenuL


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

Pennywise and red hot chilli peppers
for hard to get music check out this place
www.rockaway.com.au 
he he :wink:
ps; womas you want LPs you should give me a buzz


----------



## jcaustralia (Apr 28, 2004)

anthrax, metallica, disterbed, godsmack, aggression down, ect


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 28, 2004)

AC/DC
Angels
The Cult
Led Zep
Def Leppard
Aerosmith
Bryan Adams
3 Doors Down
Jet-definitely one of the best new bands
Nickelback
The Strokes

There's a lot of really good music coming out.......


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

nice choice browns
you should listen to the new spiderbaits album or the white stripes
they sound like they would be some thing you would like oh yer or then black keys


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah luke,Spiderbait rock nd belong on the list......i love their version of Black Betty...went to buy the cd the other day but all sold out.....


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

yer we keep selling out here too


----------



## peterescue (Apr 28, 2004)

Some of those bands are as old as my father. You guys must be ancient.
ACDC died with Bon Scott.
I thought you were being funny but some of you actually like some of those bands.
Bryan Adams? Thats pathetic, Bon Jovi. LMAO, PMSL. Its a joke right.
It reminds me of some grafity in Enmore. "play some f****n Stooges" I have an image of this grandpa out there with a spray can. Loved the Stooges but that was over 30 years ago.
Peter


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

i think that people like you are pathetic 
every body is differnt and have completly differnt back grounds and upbrings
who made you god and the power to judge
you should apreciate the differnces in people not belittle them
what a boring world it would be if we where all the same 
sorry if you where only making a joke


----------



## BROWNS (Apr 28, 2004)

Nothing wrong with ancient bands mate!!!! 

AC/DC always have and always will be my favourite band of all time..Bon Scott might be dead butthe music still rocks on man....

Bryan Adams and Bon Jovi play some damn good music...

Different strokes for different blokes?


----------



## peterescue (Apr 28, 2004)

Jeez Luke, arent you a prat! You chastise me then do exactly the same thing.
:wink: Its my opinion and it should be taken lightly as we are talking about RnR music which is believe it or not a form of entertainment. Not an ethos for life. Its not my fault you feel that insecure about your taste in music. :cry: 
I dont have favourite bands anymore, I just have tracks and songs that I like. :? 
I love ACDC with Bon Scott. Saw em tons of times., :lol: 
Like Sanctuary from The Cult, Saw them in London when they were the Southern Death Cult. Not very good. The guitarist used to be in a band called The Nosebleeds with a dill called Morrissey.. Led Zep's dazed and confused but the rest bores me. Sex pistols have great songs but the production is crap. 
Used to be a band called The Folk Devils and their "Hank turns blue" good is an all time classic and "Brian Jones bas-tard son" is pretty good. 
Anything by the Swell Maps.
Spiderbait were great but time mellows people and they arent exempt.
Micro Disney are an all time favourite as well. musnt forget the Stooges 1969. and the Saints first album, last track, the fall, most stuff. Hendrix is ok at times. Got a great version of Voodoo Chile by an Elvis impersonator from an album called Gravelands. Brilliant.
Is that enopugh ammo for you. Go for it.
Peter
As to the "who made me God?" You did, WORSHIP ME.


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

your free to make your own choices just dont mess with mine

not to mention that for the last 13 my family and i have run one of the only sucessfull music stores out side of a shoping center in queensland. i think i might be the wrong person to talk to about differences in music taste


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2004)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned TISM!
I'm a J-head thru and thru...even if they didnt pick our song for unearthed. :cry:


----------



## basketcase (Apr 28, 2004)

sxe mentioned tism


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2004)

D'oh!


----------



## phantom (Apr 28, 2004)

well what happened KISS ,doesnt any one like them .
im going to there concert on 20th of may.


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

what about benny benassi, da hool, derler & klitzing, scott mac, marzz, brothers bud, z2 and hypetraxx ???
:wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't go there! lol


----------



## Magpie (Apr 28, 2004)

Aerosmith
Van Halen
Extreme
Def Leppard
Angels
Cold Chisel


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

magpie have you seen aerosmiths new album
they are playin old time honki tonk blues but its realy good


----------



## Already_Gone (Apr 28, 2004)

Powderfinger, John Butler Trio, Coldplay, White Stripes, Placebo, Jet, Magic Dirt, Something for Kate, Pink Floyd...

I am a big fan of Aussie Music... except guy sebastian and shannon noll!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh I forgot Dry Kill logic..what a fun band!







and I can't leave out Strapping Young Lad!






.........their fun too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## neven (Apr 28, 2004)

unwritten law
sr71
sum41
millencolin
AFI
spitalfield
mxpx
less than jake
one dollar short
new found glory
and who else but POWDER FINGER
some good taste out there... well done guys n gals hehe


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm worried! Reptiles and within the musical boundaries of insanity! :lol: 
Come on! There's got to be someone out there who listens to Manilow & Neil Diamond!.....awww...hang on....been twice to see Neil!  Don't tell anyone! ha, ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## luke (Apr 28, 2004)

what about kamahl


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2004)

NOW YOUR TALKING! not to mention Barry White..The Walrus of Luuuurve! LMFAO


----------



## NoOne (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey don't knock Kamahl, he puts on a dam good live show. Lilly Pad BDO! anyone.


----------



## porphyriacus01 (Apr 28, 2004)

alkaline trio have a @#$%^&* sweet @#$ song that i reccomend to anybody called warbrain its on the new rock against bush compilation
DOWN WITH BUSH


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 28, 2004)

Old fart alert
 

John Mellencamp
Creedence (and John Fogerty's solos)
Cold Chisel
Hunters and Collectors
Ac/dc (pre 80's mostly)
Tom Petty
Lou Reed
Pink Floyd
T Rex
Def Leppard
Richard Clapton
ZZ Top
George Thorogood
Aerosmith
Dire Straits
Screaming Jets
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Neil Young


----------



## Magpie (Apr 28, 2004)

Hahaha who'd have thought that you actually have some good taste?


----------



## Farkurnell (Apr 28, 2004)

You people have absolutely no idea. You name all these so called bands that sound the same as every other band. It's all been done before. There's no originality in music these days. Do yourselves a favour and go back to the roots of it all and have a listen.
Listen to Robert Johnson and the like. You'll understand what I mean.





Greg.


----------



## saikrett (Apr 28, 2004)

is that jack Johnsons dad? lol
theres a gig on at kurnell this saturday if anyone is interested


----------



## Farkurnell (Apr 28, 2004)

saikrett said:


> is that jack Johnsons dad?





Pffft. Peasant.


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 28, 2004)

Magpie, I'm sure that your mice will lend you a Village People album


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2004)

Farkurnell said:


> You people have absolutely no idea. You name all these so called bands that sound the same as every other band. It's all been done before. There's no originality in music these days. Do yourselves a favour and go back to the roots of it all and have a listen.
> Listen to Robert Johnson and the like. You'll understand what I mean.
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH!!! SHAKE YA HIPS AND PUCKER YA LIPS! *THE KING IS BACK IN TOWN!*


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 28, 2004)

neil young
pearl jam
nirvana
at the drive in
metallica (not after black album)
ac/dc
jbt
hives (jet ripped this band off)
rocket science
foo fighters (first 3 albums)
velvet revolver
probots
SFK (ep/first album)
AIC
The Doors
list goes on, lots from 60's/70's

Mozart
Wagner
J.S Bach


----------



## Hickson (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't go past Mozart and Bach. Or Chopin, Bizet or Rossini.

Hix


----------



## peterescue (Apr 29, 2004)

luke said:


> your free to make your own choices just dont mess with mine
> 
> not to mention that for the last 13 my family and i have run one of the only sucessfull music stores out side of a shoping center in queensland. i think i might be the wrong person to talk to about differences in music taste



Well it certainly dont show in your attitude. Its not what your exposed to, its what you absorb. I didnt mess with your choices Luke, its a mess already. I dont like those bands. Sorry cant help it, they just dont offer anything worthwhile to me.
Thats not true really. Sometimes some of them have a moment. 
Peter :wink:


----------



## shaun (Apr 29, 2004)

I am into POP Music and Country and a bit of rap. I like boy bands slim dusty. My fav Bands are:
Mercury4 (Australian band)
Blue
Human nature
Blazings Squad
Backstreet Boys

Country:
Slim dusty
Kasey chambers
and other artists

Shaun


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Apr 29, 2004)

I forgot about- American Head Charge, Spineshank, Dry Kill Logic, Type O Negative, Stone Sour, The Berzerker, Embodiment 12:14, Opeth...

KrimenuL


----------



## sxereturn (Apr 29, 2004)

shaun said:


> I am into POP Music and Country and a bit of rap. I like boy bands slim dusty. My fav Bands are:
> Mercury4 (Australian band)
> Blue
> Human nature
> ...



...what's your boyfriends name?


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL


----------



## brunzwik (Apr 29, 2004)

the b-sharps


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2004)

I am really into Australian country music bands that sound like they are from America.If a song isnt in the key of G then it aint worth listenin' to.
I also can't go past any album that has really good yodelling.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 29, 2004)

I just adore The Wiggles


----------



## zoe (Apr 29, 2004)

omg kasey chambers gives me a headache...whine whine whine


----------



## maximus (Apr 29, 2004)

sxereturn: DIDNT think any1 else knew about the mars vOLta ! awesome

R H C P 
frusciante and flea... the 2 greatest muscicians in the world/


----------



## Reptile_1989 (Apr 29, 2004)

well my fave bands are
limpbizkit
linkin park
3 doors down
nickel back
sum 41
red hot chilli peppers
weirld al yankovic
the butterfly effect


----------



## porphyriacus01 (May 1, 2004)

Farkurnell said:


> You people have absolutely no idea. You name all these so called bands that sound the same as every other band. It's all been done before. There's no originality in music these days. Do yourselves a favour and go back to the roots of it all and have a listen.
> Listen to Robert Johnson and the like. You'll understand what I mean.
> 
> 
> ...




always a critic with no pausable gender .Your a deadset pig and should keep comments like that to yourself .People like you really need a kick in the @#$ and a cup of hot chocolate becasue your veiws on other peoples music are your own and arnt going to make you many allies. You remind me of a person who locks themselves inside a small room and prune plants and spit into a bucket.no origanality...please have you ever heard of rage against the machine innovation is what they are about aswell as many other bands other people have listed in this topic.
over and out


----------



## Ella (May 1, 2004)

Magic Dirt! The Superjesus! 

Coldplay, Placebo, Chilli Peppers, Living End (first album), Powderfinger, ABBA, Blondie, Roxette ooh and GREASE!!!


----------



## Farkurnell (May 1, 2004)

porphyriacus01 said:


> always a critic with no pausable gender .Your a deadset pig and should keep comments like that to yourself .People like you really need a kick in the @#$ and a cup of hot chocolate becasue your veiws on other peoples music are your own and arnt going to make you many allies. You remind me of a person who locks themselves inside a small room and prune plants and spit into a bucket.no origanality...please have you ever heard of rage against the machine innovation is what they are about aswell as many other bands other people have listed in this topic.
> over and out





Ahh, you've cut me to the quick. You're such a talented wordsmith. I feel so wounded because you've sprung to the defence of the talentless hordes and called me a pig.
Innovation, pfft. What a joke.
You keep thinking what you like. Whatever helps you get through the day. Continue through life in your blind naive way. I'm sure you'll feel much better for it.





Greg.


----------



## maximus (May 1, 2004)

dude, its only music, chill out


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 2, 2004)

eminem (d12), mgf, muse, evenesence, red hot chilli peppers, alien ant farm, match box 20 and i like the shannon nolls version what about me


----------



## BROWNS (May 2, 2004)

Shannon noll...pffffffft...


----------



## BROWNS (May 2, 2004)

He's got a BIG BLACK SHINY CAR...


----------



## Pinkie (May 2, 2004)

I really like the Cat Empire at the moment


----------



## saikrett (May 2, 2004)

yeah, the cat empire are good, i like something different


----------



## NoOne (May 2, 2004)

Not the cat empire :x theres something about that hello hello song that really gets on my nerves :x


----------



## Pinkie (May 2, 2004)

if you get the cd, they have a lot better stuff on it than hello hello 
thank god cos i got sick of it too lol


----------



## NoOne (May 2, 2004)

Yeah i think it might be the fact that i've heard it 20 million times.


----------



## porphyriacus01 (May 2, 2004)

Farkurnell said:


> porphyriacus01 said:
> 
> 
> > always a critic with no pausable gender .Your a deadset pig and should keep comments like that to yourself .People like you really need a kick in the @#$ and a cup of hot chocolate becasue your veiws on other peoples music are your own and arnt going to make you many allies. You remind me of a person who locks themselves inside a small room and prune plants and spit into a bucket.no origanality...please have you ever heard of rage against the machine innovation is what they are about aswell as many other bands other people have listed in this topic.
> ...




well My beef-witted friend I now know you are dull ,fallen in on the blindside with noway out .Would you describe a man with one hair on his head as bald? Yes. Would you describe a man with two hairs on his head as bald? Yes. ? You must refrain from describing a man with ten thousand hairs on his head as bald, so where do you draw the line?

think about it
This skirmish has fallen dead over and out


----------



## herpnadel (May 2, 2004)

Dead Kennedys The clash Misfits transplant Sandcrak Sex pistols Ramons Elvis SLIM DUSTY RIP, RANCID stolen youth the brews etc etc


----------



## Greebo (May 2, 2004)

That makes about as much sense as a RHCP song.


----------

